# IJoy Combo RDTA Dripper Base



## Boktiet (3/10/16)

Does anyone have stock or know when the dripper base for the IJOY combo will be available??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SkinnyCheese (3/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Does anyone have stock or know when the dripper base for the IJOY combo will be available??


 also looking for one


----------



## Daniel Alves (5/10/16)

Same here, I contacted 3fvape and they said they didn't have an eta yet

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (5/10/16)

Have them order. Just waiting on China to get back from holiday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Boktiet (19/10/16)

Sir Vape said:


> Have them order. Just waiting on China to get back from holiday


Just placed an order for one...can't wait for it to arrive. Thanks Sir Vape for getting them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

